# "Позвоночная чума", есть ли лекарство?



## Vss (1 Дек 2007)

Сколиоз, кифоз…чего только природа не придумывает.
Здравствуйте друзья, я как и многие на этом форуме предпринимаю «героические» попытки по излечению от этой позвоночной «чумы». Иногда кажется, что изменения идут к лучшему  и этот день проходит с  улыбкой на лице и позитивом в душе, но через некоторое время понимаешь, что ничего координально не изменилось: как был кривой,  так и остался в принципе))

С чего же все началось? Видя старые фото, видео, где мне было 4  и далее 8-10 с сожалением констатирую, что искривление было видно невооруженным глазом ( торчали лопатки). Честно скажу, лет до 17-18 я вообще не осознавал серьезность такого громкого слова, как сколиоз, а потом, когда понимание начало приходить, оказалось, что и время то уже потеряно и идеальная осанка уже невозможна впринципе. Но кто ж виноват, что все люди от рождения не вертебрологи? Никто.
Ух, чего я только не делал, правда честно признаться не особенно то регулярно и постепенно и методично, но все таки. Каждой зимой на лыжах бегал, летом купался, подтягивался почти что каждый день, отжимался, приседал, потом и грудь начал качать. 

4 раза сходил к Дикулю в Беляево, но, казалось, что дорога туда и оттуда нивелировала весь лечебный эффект. Настроение падало со 100 до нуля – все бросал, а спустя некоторе время снова пытался что-то сделать с собой, например, сам выдумал себе упражнение для «вправления межреберного горба»)) звучит смешно, знаю, но меня поймут те люди, которых мучают вопросы о своей «неэстетичности» внешней. У меня есть полка достаточно широкая в бане и что я придумал: брал два кирпича и ложился на них четко теми местами, где есть реберные горбики, поднимал ноги и упирался ими в потолок и давил со всей силы спиной на кирпичи)) ооойй.) анекдот. Потом взял какую-то трубу с большим диаметром , ложился на нее спиной, а ногами упирался в потолок и давил ими вниз, прокатываясь на трубе спиной. На боль было наплевать, в голове только одно горячее желание:  убрать горб.  Покатался, намучался, потом уже нервы не выдержали и бросил этим заниматься. 

Стал только подтягиваться, отжиматься, приседать на одной ноге с маленьким грузом, делать жим от груди, бицепс качать и кстати делал самое страшное наверно упражнение для позвоночника – ИП стоя, спина прямая, ноги немного согнуты в коленях, а в локтях 90 градусов. Нагибаюсь вниз, беру штангу  зажимаю в локтях и поднимаю до распрямления, затем опускаю. У меня штанга висит на веревках на уровне колен, поэтому мне было удобно делать это упраждение. Как только боль возникала, сразу прекращал выполнять это упраждение. Но потом постепенно наращивая веса стал делать его уже почти безболезненно, покрайней мере острой боли в позвоночнике уже не было вообще. Раньше поясница болела, а после того как поделал это упражнение некоторое время – боль вообще перестала существовать. 

Потом был период, когда все надоело, ведь внешне все равно ничего не меняется и я как-то все немного забросил.  Сейчас начал лечиться в клинике Бобыря. Сначала было страшно, ведь я на мануальную терапию еще ни разу не ходил. Там кстати мне сказали, что по сравнению со старой КТ 3,5 лет давности у меня протрузии уменьшились и их число тоже – немного порадовало… 6 сеансов уже прошел, что-то  в пояснице стало опять болеть, думаю может опять начать делать упражнение со штангой, но доктор не рекомендовал, пока протрузия не пройдет. А так… буду ходить в бассейн, тренажерный зал, каждый день делать АПФУ. Жаль только, что межпозвоночный горб никак нельзя ликвидировать, а ведь в этом основная проблема. 
Люди! Может хоть кто-нибудь хоть как-нибудь знает – можно ли избавиться от этого надоедливого горба?! Ведь выправлением позвоночника уже не поможешь, ведь кифоз грудной и так в норме, куда уж его еще «вгинать глубже»

Может что подскажете наши добрые доктора, м?) 
Если кому интересно, могу выложить фото реальные 7 месяцев назад и 1 месяц назад (видимая разница небольшая) и КТ прошлую с  УЗИ настоящим, диагнозы, углы, градусы))


----------



## Ell (1 Дек 2007)

*"Позвоночная чума", есть ли лекарство?)*

Обязательно выкладывайте снимки. Это и будет прямым доказательством Ваших слов.


----------



## Vss (1 Дек 2007)

*"Позвоночная чума", есть ли лекарство?)*

Эти снимки были сделаны в клинике В. Дикуля где-то 3,5 года назад.

Когда сканировал КТ то сканер оставил характерную черную полоску, она не мешает, но все равно, чтобы вы знали)


----------



## Vss (1 Дек 2007)

*"Позвоночная чума", есть ли лекарство?)*

А это УЗИ несколько дней назад в клинике Бобыря.


----------



## Vss (1 Дек 2007)

*"Позвоночная чума", есть ли лекарство?)*

Так в первый раз сам не понял, что написал, пробую второй)) 
Меня интересует вот какая деталь – угол поворота таза. Чем он меньше, тем больше у человека походка похожа на «плавающего гуся» так?) У меня 1 градус  всего-навсего, вёсел нет, но немного «плавую»)

Подскажите, пожалуйста,  конкретные упражнения на увеличение угла поворота таза? 

Если у меня гиперлордоз, то почему лордоз в поясничном отделе так слабо выражен, в чем тут дело? Где этот «гипер»?


----------



## Ell (1 Дек 2007)

*"Позвоночная чума", есть ли лекарство?)*

Стоп...лично я уже запуталась  
Давайте с начала. У Вас есть снимки тела(фото) изначально и после лечения?


----------



## Vss (1 Дек 2007)

*"Позвоночная чума", есть ли лекарство?)*

Ну с самого начала лечения снимков нет. Просто я сам начал целенаправленно себя щелкать 7 месяцев назад. Тогда я еще не занимался с отягощениями вообще. Ну я и решил заняться штангой в домашних условиях и понемногу. Спустя 6 месяцев сравнил результаты. Если говорить по мышцам, то немного  лучше, а если по осанке, тоо...мне кажется немного хуже, хотя может также, не знаю. Может вы скажете?

Слева ПОСЛЕ, Справа ДО


----------



## Ell (1 Дек 2007)

*"Позвоночная чума", есть ли лекарство?)*

Главное, занимайтесь разумно. Мне кажется, что Вам необходима консультация грамотного специалиста. Нужно мышцы равномерно подкачивать. Мало только верх. И мало только мышцы.
А вот Вы не рассматривали батут? Сходите, попробуйте. Не только мышцы, но и связки начнут работать. Плюс нагрузка на разные отделы.
Вы - молодец! Вам сколько лет нынче?


----------



## Vss (1 Дек 2007)

*"Позвоночная чума", есть ли лекарство?)*

Да, абсолютно согласен, поэтому со следующей недели завязываю со своими "домашними выкрутасами") Просто знаете, лучше пользоваться подручными средствами, чем вообще никакими. А, когда есть возможность, то, конечно, я только ЗА тренировки под управлением грамотных специалистов.
Про батут даже как-то и в мыслях не было)) Может быть смастерю что-нибудь
Мне 22 почти. 
Спасибо за поддержку) 
Я смотрю, Вы тут одна такая "Мать Тереза")) Это комплимент)))


----------



## Михаил (2 Дек 2007)

*"Позвоночная чума", есть ли лекарство?)*

Есть замечательные упражнения с фиксацией грудного отдела. (если только вы живете не один) Они как раз созданы для уменьшения грудного кифоза. Когда в следующий раз приедите на лечение, я Вам их покажу. С уважением Бобырь М.А.


----------



## Vss (2 Дек 2007)

Спасибо большое! Я лечусь на Сухаревской. В понедельник будет 7 занятие у Власенко А. А. Надеюсь, что это упражнение мне поможет достичь хоть какого-то косметического эффекта.


----------



## Ell (2 Дек 2007)

*"Позвоночная чума", есть ли лекарство?)*



Vss написал(а):


> Про батут даже как-то и в мыслях не было)) Может быть смастерю что-нибудь
> Мне 22 почти.
> Спасибо за поддержку)
> Я смотрю, Вы тут одна такая "Мать Тереза")) Это комплимент)))


Мастерить не надо! Это может быть опасно. Лучше проконсультируйтесь у своего врача и, если будет "добро", то на тренировки под руководством специалиста. Просто батут еще и мозг прочищает, скажем так, придает и уверенность в себе, и координацию улучшает, и чувствуешь себя иначе.
В 22 еще есть шанс исправить внешний вид  Главное, занимайтесь!
Спасибо за комплимент, но я не одна, просто выходные ж  а я и кнут часто достаю, так что...


----------

